# Posting for Robinhuerta. . . puppy pics!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Robin sent me these and asked me to post them up. Say hello to the W litter. . . Whiskey, Warden, Whitney, and. . .? The Unnamed One. Maybe Robin can tell us which ones are which. 2 girls, 2 boys. 3 weeks old tomorrow! They are tooo cute!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh they are soooo cute and what little bruisers!!!


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

EEeeeeEEee!! I want to cuddle them!! So sweet.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Look at those little monsters. I want all of them. Congrats, Robin!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Huge thanks* to Emoore for posting the pics for me!!
The first 2 pics are girls..and the last 3 pics are of the 2 boys.
We will be holding back 1 male & 1 female from this litter...but we haven't "actually" chosen them yet.
_*VOTE...who's the cutest or your fave!!*_


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are such gorgeous chunks! One should be called Whale


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> _*VOTE...who's the cutest or your fave!!*_


I like the last male


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The pic of the 2 puppies is of *Warden & Whiskey.*
Warden is also the last puppy pic...he is the one on my daughter's "right side".
They all have the "tough look"...like they are going to be lil trouble makers!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The W's look wonderful! Love their names, what is the 4th name?
What is the pedigree? 
I think I'm partial to the pup in the first pic, I like em dark....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love the one in the second picture. Of course, I'm always partial to females!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

They are so cute. Little fur balls

I like the darker brown on the first or maybe it was just a darker picture but I likey that one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww, what gorgeous pups!!!! I'm also partial to the pup in the 1st photo (like them dark too), but the 1 in the last photo has a huge head on him!!!! Too Cute


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The pedigree is:
Father: V-7 USA & WDA Sieger Show *Ivan von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1*
*Recipient of protection award WDA 2010 Sieger Show*
Mother: V German Import *Olivia vom Baiselsberg ScH1, kkl1-lbz*
Both pedigree & pics are on the Pedigree Data Base.
I don't know how to post pics or links...sorry....and my computer bites.
*_We haven't named the last female yet.....any suggestions?!_


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful puppies. I have to keep these pics away from my wife. She is really wanting to get another puppy. :shocked:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sue...this was our "horror" litter too.
Olivia needed an emergency c-section a Monday evening at 11:00pm.....puppies were born after midnight on a Tuesday....we did not get home until 4:00am.
We lost 2 puppies during surgery (1male & 1female).
Olivia was not well for about 48 hours....currently she is doing wonderful.
All 6 puppies were nearly 2lbs...the one that was stuck, was over....that is why she needed a c-section.
She nearly gave birth to "toddlers"!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm with Paula, I like girl puppy # 2.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's obvious they haven't missed a meal! They are adorable little bears!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Robin is the 1st puppy really that much darker brown or was it just the flash.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Name: Wynona

Those are cute chunk-o-pup babies!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Zayda...she is the darkest puppy...and the "smaller" of the 2 females.
She is just a tad darker than the 1st male puppy....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

:wub: them all!

EEEEK! ADORABLENESS OVERLOAD!

Happy to hear that Momma is doing well now and that babies are chunky little monkey's!

RIP to the ones you lost.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, so sorry things went so rough in the birthing! Glad Momma and these babies are all doing so well! 

My vote is for Big Girl, Pic #2. Love the red on her. 

Such adorable fuzzballs ... my Logan pup is looking at my funny as I'm squeeing at the computer screen ... :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

They are all so cute. I like the 1st female(pic 1). I love the darker coloring on her.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Zayda...she is the darkest puppy...and the "smaller" of the 2 females.
> She is just a tad darker than the 1st male puppy....


Perfect dark small I will take her. I wish!! 
temperament included of course. Very beautiful and great pedigree.
I wish you luck on your 2 new babies whoever you pick.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> The pedigree is:
> Father: V-7 USA & WDA Sieger Show *Ivan von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1*
> *Recipient of protection award WDA 2010 Sieger Show*
> Mother: V German Import *Olivia vom Baiselsberg ScH1, kkl1-lbz*
> ...


You can name her Willow or Willa


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I like LaRen's idea of Willow. Other names - Wordah, Winafred (can call her Fred ha!),


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all adorable -think my favourite is the first female -almost looks like a little rotti pup-and for names Wynn


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Winnie!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats on the puppies!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Winnie!


Oh, I like Winnie, like Winnie the Pooh ... they're such little bears! Ohhh, I want one, Robin!!! I want a fluffy black and red fuzzball!!! (As I'm currently getting my ankle bitten by my 3 month old pup ... *cough*)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love Winnie and Willow best!

Both are adorable!!!!

I suddenly want a Winnie! :wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Bottom right boy is my fav and the second girl!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

They are both just adorable!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

ooh my gosh, they're so cute!! I like the girlie in the second picture, aww.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I came home tonight to the sound of "tiny howling"....
At first....I couldn't figure out what could be making such a strange sound..?
I followed the sound...and there it was....the lil girl...outside her whelping area...."howling". She managed to hurl herself over the edge....probably to get some one on one with mom.
She must have woke up and realized....._she was alone......poor lil stinker!_
Maybe she'll stay inside now.....naw...probably not!
Robin


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I will take a girl  anytime you wanna send me one... we are waiting! Robin, I love your dogs... and we frequent Illinois as my In-Laws are in Crystal Lake!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh ..that's so nice of you to say!! 
Anytime....you can always reach me!
Wait till I get my daughter to help me take pics of the 5 1/2 week old females.....the V-Girls!!!
I *need* help trying to "contain" them for any amount of time...yikes!!
BEAUTIFUL girls.....and loaded with temperament & confidence.
Give me a day or two...for "puppy" girl explosion!!!!:silly:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm partial to BIG males (ie tall & lean), but the little female 'speaks' to me. What a character! So she gets my vote. The male in the last pic is a close 2nd. Terrific buncha pups, Robin. Congrats!


----------

